# What you've all been waiting for!!!



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Finally came home today and had a lil time to kill so i mounted up the plow and took pics...JUST FOR YOU!!! 

We'll start out with a pic i'm sure most of you love and remember when i first posted pics of my completed rig on here, shows how bad at least the front of the plow looked....

Next, we'll get into a few pics of durring the restoration process, including everything disasembled on a blue tarp in the backyard being treated with some rust preventative chemicals we bought, then of them hung up on the paint rack (swing set!!) for primer, then downstairs in the paint booth (the wood shop with everything thrown out of the way) for the 4 coats of rustoleum glossy black HD metal paint.

Also included for your viewing pleasure is a pic of all the parts completed before assembly!

Then, we get into the pics from today of the plow completed and on the truck!!

Overall, i basically have a brand new plow except for the main metal pieces and the pump!
*I replaced:*
All nuts and bolts
Repinned entire plow
New lift triangle thingy
All new cylinders
New intensifire headlights (they do not hit the lift triangle AT ALL!!)
Controller wire&plug on truck and plow side
New controller

Total cost for the project:
$996.85!!!

Overall, this project was a lot of fun, but, took a LONG time to do it all the way i wanted it done! First we thought we would just do the front of the blade and as much of the back as we could reach, then i wanted to take the blade off, then i realized how simple it was to take the rest of it apart and at that point turned into a full blown complete restoration project! I gotta thank Dad big time for the bajillion hours he put into this thing with me and my gf for spending hours at my house watching me paint the thing!!!

So, tell me what you think!!!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Some "in progress" pics!!!!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

And The Finished Product!!!!!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

More Finished Product!!!!!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow, that looks outstanding!!! Great job. I know the Fisher stickers wear off, but a new one would really set that off nice. Heres to hoping you have a very profitable winter!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Banksy;432049 said:


> I only see one pic so far buddy. Looking forward to the rest!


look again!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Sorry, I responded too quick at first. Again, nice job

Hey, what did you do with your old lights? I need a set.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I love the paint rack.........


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

ahh, i looked to early as well, now i see, so what do you use to clean off all the rust and paint? how did you paint them, and what kind of paint. Looks awesome, what did you pay for the lights?>


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well you did a really good job. That looks awesome!

My only question is, do you have a hard time seeing around your headlights? they look really high up there!


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I agree, it was definately time well spent! Ditto on the awesome comment! wesport


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Banksy;432056 said:


> Sorry, I responded too quick at first. Again, nice job
> 
> Hey, what did you do with your old lights? I need a set.


I have them, but due to rusty bolts one of the mounts on one of them is kinda destroyed.....the light is fine and the plug is fine too...i dont' know if that would work for you?



lodogg89;432060 said:


> ahh, i looked to early as well, now i see, so what do you use to clean off all the rust and paint? how did you paint them, and what kind of paint. Looks awesome, what did you pay for the lights?>


Spent countless hours with a grinder, wire wheel, wire brush, sandpaper, and other methods to get rid of as much rust as humanly possible, then soaked all parts in a rust neutralizing chemical. Used fisher paint on the yellow parts, however, that "other paint" i mentioned is a special blend of fisher paint and some kind of rustoleum product, worked AWESOME, and will be redoing the entire blade in the spring...i paid $198 for the lights!


stroker79;432061 said:


> Well you did a really good job. That looks awesome!
> 
> My only question is, do you have a hard time seeing around your headlights? they look really high up there!


Actually they are pretty much perfect where they are, i was kinda surprised myself!


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks great Mike. Hopefully we get some good snow this winter so you can make that money back. Awesome job. J.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

awesome job mike, likes great, especially with the new lights - Nick


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

is that plow new... looks good man i might have to pm you after season cuz i wanna do the same thing next year. let it snowpayup


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Looks great. I need to do that to one of my westerns, however by the time we get done working its dark and my shop doesn't have a garage door yet. 

Again it looks great, like someone else said a Fisher decal would fit it perfect, and you should get some vinyl signs instead of magnets.payup


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

great job, looks alot better


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike,

I really like your setup. One "?" though, I know you do lawn care as well & was wondering if those signs are magnets? Also could we get a couple vids of you this season? 

Anyway looking great! Hows the business been?


----------



## CrownLawn (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks awesome! Think of the money you saved by doing the project yourself as well as the image that you send to your customers. Once again nice job.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks real good man you did a great job!


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Dude WTF Happend to your back yard. I wouldn't want you taking care of my lawn

Just kidding. Plow looks nice.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That thing looks beautiful Mike! I really like your winter magnets. I noticed the lawn to lol. Have fun this winter!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Mike, nice work!!!

I'm almost finished doing the same thing to mine. I have the same plow and it was all taken apart last season about this time of year and rebuit with new pins and many new parts, cutting edge and new paint. Now i replaced plow and truck side wiring and put 3 coats of paint on the blade again and am almost finished with the cutting edge. 2 coats so far on the cutting edge. just have to finish the head gear and some small things like springs. I also have a snow foil that i'm in the process of painting. I'm a little behind and have been working on it when ever i get a chance. I've been wanting to put the new Intensifire lights on but my dealer didn't think it would work because of the triangle thing. Now i see it worked for you so guess i can do it also. Any tips before i get them?

I'll get pics of mine soon.

Micah


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

did you spray or roll on the paint, i have been grinding on my mount a little over the last few days, i should of just paid to have it sand blasted. I was just going to use basic rustoleum glossy black and roll it on and do the hard to reach stuff with a sponge brush. I used rattle can on my wings i built last yeat they the rust came on quickly.


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks good Mike. Now I feel like I need to repaint mine again!!! Thanks alot... lol.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks good Mike, definitly time well spent!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

excellent work. looks brand new again.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Awesome job Mike! Hope ya get lotsa snow to make that money back!


----------



## Waterboss (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job restoring your plow! All that grinding and rust removal is worth the effort when you have a great end result like that!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

spent a pretty penny on that job didnt you.....but it makes the plow look brand new....good job


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice job on the plow. I do really like the paint rack....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Perfect restoration!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looking sharp Mike!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

PremierLand;432104 said:


> Looks great. I need to do that to one of my westerns, however by the time we get done working its dark and my shop doesn't have a garage door yet.
> 
> Again it looks great, like someone else said a Fisher decal would fit it perfect, and you should get some vinyl signs instead of magnets.payup


If the place near my house has a decal i'll put one on......at some point i would like to swap over to vynal lettering, i like the ability to be able to take it off right now if i wanted to!



EGLC;432140 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I really like your setup. One "?" though, I know you do lawn care as well & was wondering if those signs are magnets? Also could we get a couple vids of you this season?
> 
> Anyway looking great! Hows the business been?


Yse those signs are magnets and i have a set for the spring/summer/fall as well! I'll try to get some vids this season, shouldn't be a problem!!



Dstosh;432166 said:


> Dude WTF Happend to your back yard. I wouldn't want you taking care of my lawn
> 
> Just kidding. Plow looks nice.


Backyard, we just let it go, with the dog and everyone playing and me running equipment through there all the time!!! lol



TLC Snow Div.;432176 said:


> Mike, nice work!!!
> 
> I'm almost finished doing the same thing to mine. I have the same plow and it was all taken apart last season about this time of year and rebuit with new pins and many new parts, cutting edge and new paint. Now i replaced plow and truck side wiring and put 3 coats of paint on the blade again and am almost finished with the cutting edge. 2 coats so far on the cutting edge. just have to finish the head gear and some small things like springs. I also have a snow foil that i'm in the process of painting. I'm a little behind and have been working on it when ever i get a chance. I've been wanting to put the new Intensifire lights on but my dealer didn't think it would work because of the triangle thing. Now i see it worked for you so guess i can do it also. Any tips before i get them?
> 
> ...


Fisher makes a bracket to convert your MM1 headgear to the width of a MM2 to easily accept the new lights, i didn't have a problem with mine, but, it was close, if you want to try it without the bracket then make sure you don't move the lights toward the center at all!...let me know if you have any more questions or need help with it!



lodogg89;432231 said:


> did you spray or roll on the paint, i have been grinding on my mount a little over the last few days, i should of just paid to have it sand blasted. I was just going to use basic rustoleum glossy black and roll it on and do the hard to reach stuff with a sponge brush. I used rattle can on my wings i built last yeat they the rust came on quickly.


I actually used a brush to put on the paint....yea, getting the paint and rust off parts like the mount can be a royal pita, but, the final result is defintely worth it!!!!

-Everyone else who posted, thank you very much for all the kind words. We put A LOT of time and effort into making this project happen. I absolutely hated having the plow look like it did last winter, i felt like a hack, no, i'll feel a lot better driving down the road with it on during storms!! Thank you also to all the questions i had answered on here throughout the process, it really made the project what it was! Keep the responses coming guys, and if you have any questions, i'm always happy to answer to the best i can, that's the least i can do after all the help and support ive gotten on here from others!

-mike-


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

*looks great*

Looks great Mikeeeeeee, very nice professional looking set up,David


----------



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

Mike who did you get your lights from for $198? I just ordered a bunch of hardware for my plow project and have debated on switching over to the Intesifire lights and figured might a well do it now rather than later.

Thanks.


----------



## wishingtoplow (Apr 6, 2005)

Awesome setup up you have there. Hoping to paint my plows next year. Nice chevy!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Pat M;434322 said:


> Mike who did you get your lights from for $198? I just ordered a bunch of hardware for my plow project and have debated on switching over to the Intesifire lights and figured might a well do it now rather than later.
> 
> Thanks.


centralparts.com AKA CPW


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

mike if u wanna come down here i got a meyer 9 footer for you if u feel like restoring it............


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome job man!


----------



## atgreene (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I have opted against putting the fisher sticker on the plow, it's not really worth it to me....not now anyway, and, the plow looks really good as it is, i'll do it in the spring maybe when i take the blade apart again and redo the back with the better paint......


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;437345 said:


> I have opted against putting the fisher sticker on the plow, it's not really worth it to me....not now anyway, and, the plow looks really good as it is, i'll do it in the spring maybe when i take the blade apart again and redo the back with the better paint......


Print the fisher emblem out, tape it to a piece of posterboard and cut it out with a knife, then spray paint it on. I have done this on a few different things. If you save it you can paint it on as needed.


----------



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;434395 said:


> centralparts.com AKA CPW


Cool thanks Mike. Just got back into town and saw your post. That is who I ordered my stuff from. The price went up like $5 so that is cool. Didn't know if you got them local or not.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

i want to plow with it so badly!! WHERE IS MY SNOWW!!!


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow Mike that came out great! Looks like new


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Hope that shiny blade didn't get all banged up during Monday's storm.

My blade still looks good and doesn't have any paint chipping off or scrapes yet except for the cutting edge is worn through black paint on the corners. 

My new Intensifires are supposed to come tomorrow!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I think you'll love em...and yea, i put a couple real nice scrapes in the paint....did a couple commercial lots for a guy on here who had plow troubles at 4:30 in the morning! lol, all went well though and everything got done!! this thing worked AWESOME!!!


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

haha i remember doing this with you.. it looks kickass with those lights, still think you should put some strobes in them. and a fisher sticker on the blade. =)


----------



## Chevy 2500 hd (Jan 30, 2008)

Get a poly or stainless then theres now need for painting


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

looks awsome nice way to dry the parts on the swing set and nice lightbar


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike,

That plow looks sweet dude. Almost as nice as mine.  LOL I did that to a couple oldies I had too but I think yours came out nicer.  I agree with Bibbo on the strobes.
I had the same exact year and color truck except it was a cheyenne.

And by the way, I read the whole post and just had to add this in....


Chevy 2500 hd;502760 said:


> Get a poly or stainless then theres now need for painting


Can you believe this for a newbie first poster? All that nice hard work and somebody just splats that in. I guess they'll make friends here quick. 

Steve


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

How do the intensefire lights compare to the old style? I'm thinking of switching on my unimount.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Mark13;515418 said:


> How do the intensefire lights compare to the old style? I'm thinking of switching on my unimount.


There is NO comparison, the difference is amazing, they do not vibrate at ALL, ide recommend them to anyone!!  except my worst enemy!! lol


----------

